# Obama as Rick Astley (not political)



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

This is cracking me up.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

I love this! But, I was just waiting for Obama to do the splitz/jump like on the music video...


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Very cute. Hey, I think Obama is the only Presidential candidate I've seen dancing on stage with the various interviewers. He's does a pretty good job.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Too funny. Just think how it must have taken someone to put that together!!!


----------

